# Grand river flow rate ?



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

so im kind of new at judging whats right or not about flow rates and need to be educated , looking at flow rate on the Grand right now is it high ? Im not sure by the graph how to decifer it.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Yes it’s very high. Most (not all) like it under 600.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

So it's at about 1700. That's a little high and muddy especially after being at 8800 5 days ago. Not entirely unfishable but not ideal. 

Painsville is where the water gauge is. They also have the most runoff. Upstream wont be as bad. The Grand is the last river to drop. Chagrin and Rocky will be fishable before the Grand. 

Should be a bunch of new fish in the river. I like 800 and below. But I will fish when I can.


----------

